# P. Saulosi and N. Multifasciatus



## Hilly9495 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum and looks like there's a lot of knowledgeable people and tons of information here so looking forward to getting involved.

Currently have a 260L/68 US Gal with just 5 P. Saulosi in. Time to get more fish. I love the idea of putting a small N. Multi colony in. Anyone any experience with this or insight to why it may be a bad idea.

I appreciate they are from different lakes but water parameters broadly similar. I would probably put all the rocks in one side and the sandy, open shelled area on the other so their 'areas' are apart.

Diet is the one thing I see being a problem. Saulosi predominantly algae based but some protein where multis liking more meaty with some algae based. I'm sure I could find a way to balance their diet or feed them more selectively.

Any help appreciated.

Gaz


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a "leftover" tank where I housed shellies and peaceful mbuna for a while. The shellies do not do well, I would not do it again. I had to separate them. More of an aggression issue than water parameters or food.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I had a "leftover" tank where I housed shellies and peaceful mbuna for a while. The shellies do not do well, I would not do it again. I had to separate them. More of an aggression issue than water parameters or food.


Totally agree. Mbuna and shellies are not a happy combination, especially for the shellies.


----------

